# Transmission Cooler



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone have knowledge of what brand Transmission Cooler will mount up and work well in a 65 GTO. The Transmission is a Turbo 400. When I purchased the car it had a Transmission Cooler mounted haphazardly to the Core Support in front of the Radiator. I want to install a new Cooler as the one that came with the car is old and looks pretty rough. The Radiator in the car is a Four Core A/C radiator for a manual shift car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go online and check out the vendors....especially trailer oriented places. These coolers are used on vehicles that tow a lot, etc. I think they are available at NAPA, etc. Pretty generic. They work well.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot geeteeohguy. You have helped me with several questions already.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am using an inline tube type cooler , seems to do the trick and you can mount anywhere there is airflow.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Are you using that cooler INSTEAD of, or in ADDITION to the one in the radiator? Thanks, Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And, Brian, paint the cussed thing flat black!!! ;0


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

that trans cooler with rubber hoses below the bumper is an accident waiting to happen. you catch the right kind of road debris and a leak will empty the trans before you can stop.


----------

